# mal nommé



## simenon

Bonjour à tous.
Dans le roman que je suis en train de lire un personnage dont on ne connait rien est dit "le mal nommé". Je non comprends pas bien qu'est-ce que ça veut dire. Est-ce que "mal nommé" est un synonyme de "mal famé"? Ou bien on veut dire que le nom du personnage (à savoir Badraf) ne s'adapte pas à lui pour des raisons que je n'arrive pas à comprendre? A propos il vous fait penser à quelque chose le nom Badraf? 
Merci de m'expliquer le sens de l'expression ou de m'indiquer comment pourrais je la traduire en italien.


----------



## Corsicum

Bonsoir Simenon.
A ma connaissance _« mal nommé »_ n’est pas un synonyme de _« mal famé »._ 
Pour la signification il me semble que l’on peut avoir deux possibilités :

_« Mal nommé »_ : Par la signification même de son nom, indépendamment du contexte, son nom n’est pas un nom agréable ou il évoque un sujet qui n’est pas agréable. Je ne pense pas que cet usage soit fréquent, cela manque d'interêt. Sauf, sauf, ….si le nom n’est vraiment pas beau et que l’individu n’a rien fait de spécial pour le mériter ! 

_« Mal nommé »_ : Le nom n’est pas du tout approprié à une situation ou son nom apparaît comme incongru, par exemple « _Monsieur Gentil »_ qui serait un « _tyran »_, à l’inverse si « _Monsieur Gentil » _était un brave homme on aurait pu dire le « _bien nommé »_.

_« Badraf » _: mis à part le préfixe « _Bad _» je ne vois pas d’autres significations.
A tout hasard : _Raphaël le mauvais_ …pour un trés _gentil bougre_ ...dans ce cas _Mal nommé. ?_
Mais même si il n’a rien fait de spécial on peut très bien dire aussi : _MauvaisRaphaël le mal nommé_ .

Pour un contexte économique il me semble avoir lu une signification analogue* : « *_mal nominato/ ben nominato _*» ?*
_Il *mal nominato* accordo sul commercio, che in realtà è un accordo sui diritti degli investitori, se lo si esamina da vicino_

_I migliori panorami sulla chiesa sono situati sugli argini dell'Eure, il quai-Foch e il sentiero di Beauregard (il *ben nominato* !)._

Mais, attendons d’autres avis, j’ai pu faire une erreur ?


----------



## simenon

Merci Corsicum
ton avis est toujours précieux. 
Le personnage en question, dont on ne connait presque rien, n'est pas beaucoup aimé par celui qui parle, puisqu'il est en train de l'envoyer au diable. Donc je crois que ta prémière hypotèse soit la plus correcte. Mais il n'est pas simple de traduire l'expression.


----------



## Corsicum

Dans ce cas :
« _Mal nominato_ » : ne me semble pas faux mais il ne "sonne" pas trop bien à l’oreille ?
« _Mal nome_ » (_Tacciare_*)*: n’a pas cette signification.
« _Mal cognomato_ » : ne se dit pas, je crois , mais il n’est pas faux, le prefixe "*Bad" *ne peut pas être un vrai nom ? .

Il me semble que « _mal chiamato_ » pourrait correspondre , mais il est surtout utilisé avec la deuxième signification, un nom mal approprié ? 
On peut retrouver : 
_Il *mal chiamato* "processo di pace"._
_E le masserie una volta fiorenti che ora si dedicano al *mal chiamato* “agroturismo”_
_Il Presidente xxxx ha precisato che il *mal chiamato* aiuto umanitario._
Pour la politique l'usage de *mal chiamato* semble être fréquent !

Une question, que signifie exactement : _*Mal cognome*__ mezzo gaudio_. ?, dans quel contexte peu-on l’utiliser ?

De mémoire, je n’ai jamais eu l’occasion d’autres us qu’en Français, attendons d’autres avis ? 
 
(Pour l’apprentissage de la langue : Personnel, Intuitif  et probablement faux : _Malandato, anche del nome)_


----------



## simenon

Merci pour tes suggestions.
A mon avis "mal nominato" et "mal chiamato" ne sont pas trop precis, parce qu'ils sont utilisés seulement dans la signification de "mal approprié".
_Malandato, anche del nome _est une bonne idée, meme si pas trop littérale. Ou peut etre _Malvagio anche nel nome _ou _Orrendo anche nel nome_
__ 
_*Mal cognome* mezzo gaudio_ est un jeu de mot (je ne l'ai jamais entendu) formulé sur la base de l'expression _Mal *comune* mezzo gaudio _(=si le mal est commun, chaque personne peut se consoler un peu en pensant que les autres aussi vont mal comme elle). Le remplacement de _comune_ avec _cognome _permet peut-etre de rigoler sur de laides noms de famille, c'est à dire que un nom laid est toujour amusant. Je crois.
 
Merci
Ciao


----------



## Corsicum

Prego.
C'est moi qui te remercie, c’est un vrai plaisir, surtout avec toi.


----------



## chlapec

Excusez-moi si mon commentaire est trop simple, mais je ne peux m'empêcher de voir un rapport entre ce "*mal nommé*" et l'adjectif "*maudit*", que ce ne soit qu'au niveau étymologique et, en plus, cela a du sens dans le contexte présenté: Il *maledetto* "Badraf".


----------



## simenon

Merci chlapec. _Maledetto_  serait la solution idéal en italien, ça me simplifierait la vie. Mais puis-je traduire "maledetto" si l'auteur écrit "mal nommé" et non "maudit"? J'ai peur que cela serait une banalisation. Peut-etre on pourrait essayer de formuler un mot similaire à "maledetto", mais moins commun. Je ne sais pas.


----------



## chlapec

Avant tout, pourrais-tu mettre la phrase en entier?


----------



## simenon

Comme j'ai expliqué il n'y a pas d'autres informations sur le personnage. La phrase est longue, mais n'a rien à faire avec lui. Il s'agit d'une sorte de prière ou de maledition, où beaucoup de personnages sont nommés:

"Fais en sorte que ... Bloudy-mongo, le meneur de poules et violeur d'oies, et son compère Badraf, le mal nommé, aillent se balancer soixante-treize mille journées au-dessus d'un brasier bien rouge, et qu'en meme temps leur dos serve de cible à tes archers..."

A propos ça vous fait penser à quelque chose Bloudy-mongo?


----------



## chlapec

Mongo, au Cuba, c'est "idiot", "bête". D'autre part, Bloudy me fait penser a "Bloody", "sanguinaire".


----------



## simenon

chlapec said:


> Mongo, au Cuba, c'est "idiot", "bête". D'autre part, Bloudy me fait penser a "Bloody", "sanguinaire".


 
Oui, moi aussi j'y avait pensé. Mais je crois qu'en italien l'effet est le meme. "Mongo"=mongoloide= idiot. Donc je pourrais simplement changer l'ortographe de "Bloudy" en "Bludy". Je ne suis pas encore sure .


----------



## chlapec

En revenant sur le sujet "Badraf", je suis de plus en plus sûr qu'il s'agit, comme proposé au début de la discussion, de la signification de son nom (et non pas d'un synonime de maudit), qui contrasterait avec la personnalité du personnage, mais j'admets que je suis perdu.
Forse in arabo Badraf vuol dire qualcosa? (ho trovato tanti site arabi con questo nome)


----------



## Necsus

Je crois que _mal nominato_ peut être une locution vieillie pour exprimer le contraire de _rinomato_ (renommé):
"Una volta il mal nominato Migliore, famiglio di Bertinotti, urlò paonazzo in assemblea di partito [...]"


----------



## simenon

Necsus said:


> Je crois que _mal nominato_ peut être une locution vieillie pour exprimer le contraire de _rinomato_ (renommé):
> "Una volta il mal nominato Migliore, famiglio di Bertinotti, urlò paonazzo in assemblea di partito [...]"


Secondo me in quel caso "Migliore" è detto "mal nominato" non perché poco "rinomato", ma solo perché il nome ("migliore" = meilleur) sembrava poco appropriato al personaggio.
In ogni caso l'espressione risulta piuttosto brutta anche nella frase che citi. Sarà presa da qualche giornale e, si sa, i giornalisti di solito non badano troppo allo stile.


----------



## Corsicum

Simples remarques après avoir lu le contexte de la phrase_ :_
_Raf_ est le diminutif couramment utilisé pour _Rafael, _la signification de _Bad Rafael_ est plus que probable. 
_« Compère » _Dans ce contexte signifie éj._ Homme qui participe secrètement à des actions malhonnêtes_
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/compére

L’association de « _compère d’un violeur d'oies _» et de _bad « mauvais »_ ne semble pas être incompatible avec l’usage éventuel de « _maladetto_ » maudit.. 
_«Leur dos serve de cible à tes archers » : _ils sont bien maudits 

Dans ce contexte précis l’usage de « _Maudit/maudire_ » qui suit le Badraf peut très bien avoir la double signification de « _mal dire_ » et de « _mal nommé_ » cf l’étymologie : 
Maudit :
_*Étymol. et Hist. 1.* Ca 1100 maldire «vouer quelqu'un à la malédiction de Dieu» (Roland, éd. J. Bédier, 2579);_
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/maudit
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/maudire

_« Bloudy-mongo, le meneur de poules et violeur d'oies, et son compère Badraf, le maldire »_


----------



## simenon

Oui, Badraf est surement maudit, mais puisque l'auteur empoie une formule moins banal, je ne pense pas poivoir traduire avec "maledetto", meme si le mot serait bien approprié au contexte.
En outre, je n'ai pas trouvé d'attestation de l'expression "mal nommé" dans le sens de "maudit".


----------



## Corsicum

_"Maldetto"_ : je l’ai retrouvé dans deux dictionnaires avec la signification suivante : "_qui n’est pas bien dit" _
Un peu périmés ou obsolètes : _De Antonio Buttura – 1832 et Morlino, Prudence Guillaume de Roujoux (baron.) - 1828_

Pour éviter un détournement de sens trop direct sur maudit, pourquoi ne pas utiliser : "_sfortunatamente, disgraziatamente… maladettamente" :_
Par exemple : "_Disgraziatamente chiamato Badraf / Disgraziatamente maldetto Badraf"_
Dans ce cas on porte bien un jugement sur son nom …et non sur le personnage ?
Dans « _mal nommé_ » il y a quand même la notion de «_d__isgrazia_ » ?
 
_Ps : Tu écris parfaitement le Français, mais à ta convenance tu peux me répondre en Italien…_


----------



## simenon

Che bello poter scrivere in italiano. 
Forse scrivendo, come suggerisci, "maldetto" invece di "maledetto" si punta già l'attenzione sul nome e non sulla maledizione. 
"Disgraziatamente maldetto" mi sembra un po' ridondante, perché "mal" è già un avverbio e quindi con accanto "disgraziatamente" risulterebbero due avverbi di seguito. A quel punto sarebbe meglio scrivere "disgraziatamente detto". Però non mi convince.


----------



## simenon

Ah mi sono dimenticata di aggiungere che la mia impressione è che anche nel testo francese, quando il narratore è questo (perché i narratori cambiano), il linguaggio è spesso un po' périmé ou obsolète. O comunque poco usuale.


----------



## nmg2098

cosa ne pensi di tradurre con "innominato". Questa dizione è il nome di un personaggio del famoso romanzo "I promessi sposi". In francese sarebbe "inconnu" e non "mal nommé" ma "innominato", parola in disuso,  descrive  nel romanzo citato un personaggio abbastanza sanguinario  e truce e  potrebbe dare  un senso meno banale alla traduzione.


----------



## simenon

nmg2098 said:


> cosa ne pensi di tradurre con "innominato". Questa dizione è il nome di un personaggio del famoso romanzo "I promessi sposi". In francese sarebbe "inconnu" e non "mal nommé" ma "innominato", parola in disuso, descrive nel romanzo citato un personaggio abbastanza sanguinario e truce e potrebbe dare un senso meno banale alla traduzione.


 Però innominato è qualcuno di cui non si dice il nome, per paura o per altri motivi, mentre del mio personaggio il nome è detto subito prima: Badraf per l'appunto.


----------



## Corsicum

Juste une remarque : « _innominato _» aurait la signification de « _innominabile_* » ?*
Ce serait « _innominato _» traduisible par « _innommable_ » avec la signification suivante :« trop détestable pour recevoir un nom »
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/innommable
*Adj *(ordures) *disgustoso*(-a) , (conduite, action) *innominabile*
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/francais-italien/innommable

« et son compère Badraf, _l’__innommable_ , » …. : 
En Français, au figuré, on porte un jugement sur la personne et non le _"nom",_ on est dans le même registre que _l’ignoble, le maudit, l’innommable, l’ordure.. ?_ , pour l’Italien je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas d'avis ou peut être :
Issu du latin: _innominabile(m)_ : _indigne, infâme, obscène, indécent._
Pour un compère de violeur d'oies, ce ne serait pas trop fort !


----------



## simenon

In questo caso però andrebbe scritto "innominabile" anche in italiano. E avrebbe, come dici, il senso di "ignobile", "infame" ecc. Come senso andrebbe benissimo, "Badraf, l'innominabile", come pure "Badraf, il maledetto", però l'autore non ha scritto né "innommable" né "maudit". Il problema è lo stesso (e tra l'altro questo problema mi si presenta in molti punti del testo): scegliendo un aggettivo del genere non rischio di banalizzare?


----------



## Corsicum

Intermezzo
_Et c’est la que mère latine, la bien nommée,_
_vint au secours de ses filles désemparées._
*« malum nominatum est* »
*«Nome scristianato»*


----------

